# Wildfire vs lathe.



## Courtland (Jan 2, 2022)

I think the fire won. Maybe bed is still good! Hard to tell where shop was but lathe is really only thing that held up. I had thousands of pounds of burl and figured wood. The only one that is still not ash is a chinch of champor burl from Indonesia. I wonder why this didn’t burn all the way. Other photos are of the Sthil chain saw and grinder other turning tools. Pretty crazy! We’re so thankful my wife and kid and dog are good!

Reactions: Sincere 13


----------



## Courtland (Jan 2, 2022)

Photosonly thing still standing is my fireplace on the house part. Try to find a before photo

Reactions: Sincere 9


----------



## DLJeffs (Jan 2, 2022)

Courtland - sorry to hear your house was involved in this fire. Being a Colorado native I know how odd this fire was and the time of year is even stranger. Hope you're able to recover quickly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 2, 2022)

Wow, now this rely hits home. when you see it happen to one of ours. I'm so sorry for your losses brother but happy your family is intact.
Prayers for you brother.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## scootac (Jan 2, 2022)

Damn....so sorry for you. 
Fires, floods, tornadoes aren't choosy. 
Hope you find the strength to recover and move on.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jan 2, 2022)

Prayers. Let the family here know if there are any 'right aways' you need. Never know who has extra or why the extra came along until someone needs something. 

Any insurance or is this something out of pocket? I am a carpenter and have had to do a few reworks but this won't be a rework.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 2, 2022)

Man that really sucks!


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 2, 2022)

Sorry my friend. Grab yer boot straps and get to work.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 2, 2022)

Courtland, that is absolutely devastating. I have no words that would help. I am struck by the seeming randomness seeing the homes in the background that look untouched. Shout if we can help.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Woodhaul (Jan 2, 2022)

That really sucks . Glad your family is ok.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Courtland (Jan 2, 2022)

Thank you all! This property has been in family sence my grandfather. I now own it but 6 years ago was in a flood and 100% destroyed and now this again after I just rebuilt it. Pretty crazy. I have insurance but for some reason it is less then what my mortgage is. So looks like we will be rebuilding there and not selling to get another home. FEMA is a possibility to help what insurance won’t cover to rebuild. People have been great staying with my mother for now and have been givin lots of clothes and things that we need now. Yes mike it is time to work luckily I can do a lot of the clean up and reconstruction my self as we just did it so it will be cheaper then having somone do it for me. When I did it first time I had a lot of time off because of COVID in the beginning now I won’t have as much time so will just take longer.
I know for sure I cannot wait that long to turn again so I will be setting up a temporary shop somewhere even if it is super small and only get to turn once every month lol

Reactions: Like 3 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 2, 2022)

@Courtland
Clothes/shoes sizes we can help with?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Courtland (Jan 2, 2022)

We have been getting handouts. We don’t have a lot of space right now so we need to do some hard thinking about what we really need witch might not happen till we get into a rental or something I guess. I might put 5th wheel on property but would be hard on wide and kid.

the one problem I have guys is I got to start writing down everything we had and if my wife sees my list and amount of money that was just in my shop she might make me sleep in my truck.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 14 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 2, 2022)

Nothing I can say to make any change, but my wife and I were brought to tears seeing your pictures above. Having a child within hours of you and seeing the devastation he luckily missed presently, and the fires 2 years ago and the landslides that followed, remind us how helpless we are being so far away. So glad you have family and friends to help you in these times of need. Let us know if we can do something, don't be shy as we are your extended family here at WoodBarter.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Courtland (Jan 2, 2022)

Thank you all!

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jan 2, 2022)

Glad you and your family are ok,it really sucks you guys have to go through this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65 (Jan 2, 2022)

Words are inadequate, but thankful that you and your family survived and will be able to rebuild.

I understand that you are overwhelmed right now, but as you start your journey of rebuilding, please keep us informed. The WB community is ready to help in many ways when you get to that point.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Jan 2, 2022)

It's so freaky how just across the street it looks like the houses aren't even smoky.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 2, 2022)

Courtland, I can't imagine how bad it sucks to lose everything (again!) but I'm glad everyone is okay. Wife and kid can't be replaced man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 2, 2022)

Just echoing all that has been said - very sorry this happened, very glad all your family are unharmed, and ready & willing to help in any way.

When you are setting up an area to turn again, don't buy tools without posting your needs here first. I can't speak for anyone else, but I have multiples of bowl gouges, parting tools, skews, etcetera, and will happily send over anything that helps you get started again.

Reactions: Agree 7 | +Karma 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Courtland (Jan 2, 2022)

I will keep that in mind. Yes very crazy the houses across the street from me are all there and in the back. So happy my family is ok and really this fire could have been a lot worse in the sence of losing people.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## Courtland (Jan 2, 2022)

Back of house. And fromt house are good

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## Courtland (Jan 2, 2022)

When I’m ready to put a shop together I would love help o will just have to see what all happens and I think it should be able to be put back together for me. The thing that is hard is that piece of wood you have been saving and though what you want it to be and the stuff that can’t be replaced I guess is what is hard like my grandfathers war flag and turnings I’ve done and saved etc.

Reactions: Sincere 10


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 2, 2022)

Gut-wrenching awful! Had friends back in California that went through the same thing a couple years ago with fires out there! Just devastating! So glad your family is okay. You are a survivor and will survive again! Prayers coming your way! Chuck


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 3, 2022)

Courtland said:


> We have been getting handouts. We don’t have a lot of space right now so we need to do some hard thinking about what we really need witch might not happen till we get into a rental or something I guess. I might put 5th wheel on property but would be hard on wide and kid.
> 
> the one problem I have guys is I got to start writing down everything we had and if my wife sees my list and amount of money that was just in my shop she might make me sleep in my truck.


Glad to see your sense of humor is intact, it's invaluable in hard times. When you get your temporary shop set up I will gladly mail you a box of wood.

Reactions: Agree 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## TimR (Jan 3, 2022)

As others have said or feel, this is a nightmare no one should experience and please let us know when you are at a point when we can help. Add me to list of folks you reach out to whether a tool or block of wood, or clothes to be sent your way. With all the storms this past weekend, my wife and I went to each room and opened up drawers and closets to photograph things you might forget about or for proof of loss. Did same in workshop.


----------



## Steve in VA (Jan 3, 2022)

Words can't express how sorry we all are to see this Courtland! Our thoughts and prayers are with you, your family, and the entire community. Hang in there Brother!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Jan 3, 2022)

Courtland, I am just about speechless - but...... when you get your feet back underneath and know where you are going with this, please keep us informed - I like others have extra wood, and tools that could find their way to Colorado. I don't have an extra Taeger to send, but do have a propane, portable Bradley I could send.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 3, 2022)

Courtland said:


> Back of house. And fromt house are good
> 
> View attachment 220315
> 
> View attachment 220316


save those legs from lathe for table or bench

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Barb (Jan 3, 2022)

I'm so sorry this happened to you and your family but I'm thankful everyone is ok.


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 3, 2022)

Mike1950 said:


> save those legs from lathe for table or bench


Probably not cost effective but that lathe as some other stuff could possibly be rebuilt. Cast iron especially stands heat very well if it's allowed to cool slowly. It may be worth the effort to gather up anything that looks promising and get it into some oil. Like you have nothing better to do right?


----------



## Karl_TN (Jan 3, 2022)

So sorry to read this bad news. How much is the insurance going to cover? Do you need gift cards to Lowes, Home Depot, Walmart or a check for some cash to get some necessities? If so then more then private msg your address to me and others wanting to help.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Courtland (Jan 3, 2022)

As of now they are saying 260,000 is the most I can get and he has never seen someone get 100% of that so I kinda feel like he doesn’t know what he is talking about. I just refinance and my loan is 300,000. Aprasied at 550,000. We are good as of now for the like immediate future. I mean if people want to help with the shop and wood and tools everything involved in getting temp shop up and going. Witch eventually all the stuff will be moved to my permanent one fingers crossed. I would be very much appreciative of that. People have been so great and it really helps sell the feeling to me and my family that everything is going to be ok and whatever insurance will give fema is a possibility and just family and friends we will make it through this back to a place we worked to get to!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## David Hill (Jan 3, 2022)

duncsuss said:


> Just echoing all that has been said - very sorry this happened, very glad all your family are unharmed, and ready & willing to help in any way.
> 
> When you are setting up an area to turn again, don't buy tools without posting your needs here first. I can't speak for anyone else, but I have multiples of bowl gouges, parting tools, skews, etcetera, and will happily send over anything that helps you get started again.


 Whatever I/we can do to help.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 4, 2022)

Courtland said:


> As of now they are saying 260,000 is the most I can get and he has never seen someone get 100% of that so I kinda feel like he doesn’t know what he is talking about. I just refinance and my loan is 300,000. Aprasied at 550,000. We are good as of now for the like immediate future. I mean if people want to help with the shop and wood and tools everything involved in getting temp shop up and going. Witch eventually all the stuff will be moved to my permanent one fingers crossed. I would be very much appreciative of that. People have been so great and it really helps sell the feeling to me and my family that everything is going to be ok and whatever insurance will give fema is a possibility and just family and friends we will make it through this back to a place we worked to get to!


Some of the difference between the value of your home and what the insurance will pay is the residual value. The insurance company assumes that the land, sewer, and water still have value. I've no idea what a lot in your location is worth but I don't expect it would make up the difference. My insurance company uses a formula to come up with a replacement cost, which makes me a little nervous given the increase in the cost of construction.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Jan 4, 2022)

So sorry to see this, so happy your family is unharmed. Glad to see you're already planning the comeback. You've a whole community here behind you. If this had happened to someone else, I'm sure you would hate not being able to help, so don't deny us that opportunity, call out what you need.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Courtland (Jan 4, 2022)

I just got my rental property I move in next week has a garage so will start moving in and eventually setting a shop up in garage if you want to help I would take anything to get my shop running or I guess just money to my PayPal
(Email deleted by Mod)
Private message me and I can give you an address if you would like to send something. It’s hard for me to take handouts but my wife is saying I should. I won’t be in rental till next week. Insurance company is putting furniture it it we have gotten a lot of clothes and all the necessities then our insurance policy will start helping up replace our personal items we had.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Courtland (Jan 4, 2022)

I guess wood and tools things along those lines for woodturning is what I would need to rebuild shop.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 4, 2022)

Courtland said:


> I just got my rental property I move in next week has a garage so will start moving in and eventually setting a shop up in garage if you want to help I would take anything to get my shop running or I guess just money to my PayPal
> 
> Private message me and I can give you an address if you would like to send something. It’s hard for me to take handouts but my wife is saying I should. I won’t be in rental till next week. Insurance company is putting furniture it it we have gotten a lot of clothes and all the necessities then our insurance policy will start helping up replace our personal items we had.


Not sure they will let you leave email in here. I will add to your crate. Let me know when you move in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 4, 2022)

@Courtland
We can't have personal info in the open thread so I removed it. You need to send it in PM if anyone wants the info. Thanks

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Courtland (Jan 4, 2022)

Sorry about that. Thanks mike for everything and everyone eles as well. It’s nice to have people who care even if it’s listening and looking at photos

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Courtland (Jan 9, 2022)

Ok guys I got my rental. Owner says I can put a shop in garage. If anyone has somthing extra or new or whatever I am putting together my shop and would take anything you guys have. If you have something you want to sell even let me know I have to put a hole shop together so anything helps. Thanks guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jan 9, 2022)

There is an iris Rodriguez on faxebook marketplace listing free wood in Thornton Colorado. Looks like misc flavors.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jan 9, 2022)

I doubt that is your first need... what tools were you using, and what consumables, sandpaper, saw blades, etc. What size shop area? Does it require compact tools or you got room to spread out? Are you only turning, or you doing a lot of casework as well? What size work are you expecting to do? That will also affect the tool selection... 
Not trying to be nosy, just trying to see what I may have or be able to find that will actually be useful.
I am a very green beginner on turning stuff, so I got almost no clue what your list will look like. If I post something that seems weird or offensive, please excuse me, it isn't meant that way. I am weird and as far as the other, sometimes it just happens.


----------



## TimR (Jan 9, 2022)

Just a thought...with so many folks wanting to help and possibility of sending stuff you don't need or have room for, or that someone else already planning to give you, you could set up a registry, like folks do for wedding gifts and baby showers. Would have to see if mods think appropriate and suitable. I could see where you'd have a thread with list of wants, then as folks contact you to satisfy that item, you could update that item to show that item as 'off the list' so folks can maintain some privacy on how they give.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 9, 2022)

Courtland had just purchased a crate of maple burl from me. Luckily I shipped nothing over holidays then got buried with snow. It would be ashes. But I am packing crate at week end. He will have plenty of maple burl.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 2


----------



## Courtland (Jan 9, 2022)

I will have some wood from mike quite a bit of it. Would always take wood for woodturning. I will be in a one car garage. I only do woodturning. I do small to large stuff. Mostly bowls hollow forms some spindle stuff. 5/8 bowl gouge was probably used the most. Will have a lot of wet wood if someone wanted to donate wood I’ll need dry more then wet will take both. I am going to try to move on it fast. Most likely will buy a lathe in the next week or so. Grinder will be next and tools. I have more room now then I did before. I used a electrical right angle drill. 3 inch disc sandpaper. Hand sanding. No bandsaw or anything like that just chainsaw. Chinese pull saw. Ca glue. Used wood bowl finish by general finishes. Chucks. Live center. I will make sure to tell someone if someone eles is planning on sending that item. Or if I have already purchased it. Pm me and I can get you an address. I can try to make a registry do you do that like on Amazon or can you make one where you ask for things across multiple stores? I am going to be fine please do not buy something if you can’t afford it or something like that I really appreciate the help and am in need but don’t want to come off rude or thinking I’m not gonna be able to get these things if not for you guys it will just take me longer to get it all back! Thank you all so much

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jan 9, 2022)

Courtland said:


> I will have some wood from mike quite a bit of it. Would always take wood for woodturning. I will be in a one car garage. I only do woodturning. I do small to large stuff. Mostly bowls hollow forms some spindle stuff. 5/8 bowl gouge was probably used the most. Will have a lot of wet wood if someone wanted to donate wood I’ll need dry more then wet will take both. I am going to try to move on it fast. Most likely will buy a lathe in the next week or so. Grinder will be next and tools. I have more room now then I did before. I used a electrical right angle drill. 3 inch disc sandpaper. Hand sanding. No bandsaw or anything like that just chainsaw. Chinese pull saw. Ca glue. Used wood bowl finish by general finishes. Chucks. Live center. I will make sure to tell someone if someone eles is planning on sending that item. Or if I have already purchased it. Pm me and I can get you an address. I can try to make a registry do you do that like on Amazon or can you make one where you ask for things across multiple stores? I am going to be fine please do not buy something if you can’t afford it or something like that I really appreciate the help and am in need but don’t want to come off rude or thinking I’m not gonna be able to get these things if not for you guys it will just take me longer to get it all back! Thank you all so much


Also if you have a list of smaller items that are available locally and their prices, someone could drop that amount to a PayPal account or into the mailbox and get it to you for less than the cost of shipping. Especially if they were going to have to buy it to send it. Like sandpaper and other consumables, mainly what crossed my mind. Same thing goes, contact.you first, if that is bought, fine. If not, drop the amount on you. 
My thing about sandpaper is it is like socks. Everyone likes their own style and grit, if it isn't spelled out pretty clearly, you will be gritting your teeth, trying to think happy thoughts about that fellow who was 'so darn nice' (yet such a dumb..)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Courtland (Jan 9, 2022)

Yes that will work too. If you want to contribute I have a PayPal you can just send money to and I can get what I need on my end.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jan 9, 2022)

Let some of us firewood procesors know what size your lathe can take when you re-up on that so we know what size chunks to start kicking around checking for style and such like. Never know what falls out of a tree till you cut quite often.


----------



## Courtland (Jan 9, 2022)

It will be at least 20 inches and at most 24. I am really debating on the powermatic 2530. Or what I had the laguna 24/36. They are around the same price. Good about the laguna is it is 3 hp as the powermatic is 2 hp. Also it has 4 more inches of clearance blank size. Bad about laguna is like a month wait. Good things about the powermatic is that I can get it tomorrow. And it is 200 and some odd pounds heavier then the laguna. Do you guys think the 1 hp is a huge difference? @Mike1950 ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 10, 2022)

Courtland said:


> It will be at least 20 inches and at most 24. I am really debating on the powermatic 2530. Or what I had the laguna 24/36. They are around the same price. Good about the laguna is it is 3 hp as the powermatic is 2 hp. Also it has 4 more inches of clearance blank size. Bad about laguna is like a month wait. Good things about the powermatic is that I can get it tomorrow. And it is 200 and some odd pounds heavier then the laguna. Do you guys think the 1 hp is a huge difference? @Mike1950 ?


Here's my thoughts on this question. Since you had the large Laguna did you ever wish it had more power? Did it ever bog down on you? I only have the 1836 Laguna but I have never wished it had more power, it has plenty for me even turning large blanks at it's full capacity. I also really like the headstock shape of the Laguna, it gives great clearance. I added a lot of weight to my lathe and it is very stable. Build quality of both lathes is very good. My feelings on getting new equipment is get what you want, dont settle as you'll have it for a long time. Waiting for things is the new normal now it seems. I have ordered tools and things and had to wait months for them but I got what I wanted and didn't settle or compromise because of a time line. 
Imo get what you want.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Jan 10, 2022)

Courtland said:


> It will be at least 20 inches and at most 24. I am really debating on the powermatic 2530. Or what I had the laguna 24/36. They are around the same price. Good about the laguna is it is 3 hp as the powermatic is 2 hp. Also it has 4 more inches of clearance blank size. Bad about laguna is like a month wait. Good things about the powermatic is that I can get it tomorrow. And it is 200 and some odd pounds heavier then the laguna. Do you guys think the 1 hp is a huge difference? @Mike1950 ?


I would go with the Laguna model you had, it seemed to work well for you and like Greg mentions you can add weight if needed.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 10, 2022)

Courtland said:


> It will be at least 20 inches and at most 24. I am really debating on the powermatic 2530. Or what I had the laguna 24/36. They are around the same price. Good about the laguna is it is 3 hp as the powermatic is 2 hp. Also it has 4 more inches of clearance blank size. Bad about laguna is like a month wait. Good things about the powermatic is that I can get it tomorrow. And it is 200 and some odd pounds heavier then the laguna. Do you guys think the 1 hp is a huge difference? @Mike1950 ?


you are asking me questions about a lathe....

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 10, 2022)

Courtland said:


> It will be at least 20 inches and at most 24. I am really debating on the powermatic 2530. Or what I had the laguna 24/36. They are around the same price. Good about the laguna is it is 3 hp as the powermatic is 2 hp. Also it has 4 more inches of clearance blank size. Bad about laguna is like a month wait. Good things about the powermatic is that I can get it tomorrow. And it is 200 and some odd pounds heavier then the laguna. Do you guys think the 1 hp is a huge difference? @Mike1950 ?


I had a lathe once- it was useless- just sat there doing nothing, never made a thing. I was patient, kept it for about 5 years-nothing but collect dust. I sold it.... For old timers here this is long standing joke, they like to pick on

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 10, 2022)

Mike1950 said:


> I had a lathe once- it was useless- just sat there doing nothing, never made a thing. I was patient, kept it for about 5 years-nothing but collect dust. I sold it.... For old timers here this is long standing joke, they like to pick on


I did have a great belly laugh when I saw he had asked you about a lathe.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 10, 2022)

Courtland said:


> It will be at least 20 inches and at most 24. I am really debating on the powermatic 2530. Or what I had the laguna 24/36. They are around the same price. Good about the laguna is it is 3 hp as the powermatic is 2 hp. Also it has 4 more inches of clearance blank size. Bad about laguna is like a month wait. Good things about the powermatic is that I can get it tomorrow. And it is 200 and some odd pounds heavier then the laguna. Do you guys think the 1 hp is a huge difference? @Mike1950 ?


Joking aside- get what you want. you have plenty to do in next month. It will go by fast.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Jan 10, 2022)

Ive got a low rpm grinder that has been sitting in the original box (never opened) on my shoparage floor for 20 yrs that really needs a new home. Do you core?

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## JR Parks (Jan 10, 2022)

Courtland just now seeing this. Sorry for your loss, but glad you four got out. Jim

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Courtland (Jan 10, 2022)

I did core a little bit but not to much I had the wood cut bowl coring system.


----------



## Courtland (Jan 10, 2022)

For the first couple days I looked at my wife and kid and thought constantly how much worse it could of been if they didn’t get out as fast as they did. It was a fast fire. Dog too of course

Reactions: +Karma 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 11, 2022)

In 1992 there was a fire on hill behind us. Wife and kids left and I stayed. I was amazed at how fast houses burnt down to nothing. lost 20 some houses above us. One that survived was an architects own house. we had stuccoed the outside and soffits. he had designed to survive a fire. It did but the windows got so hot that it smoked in between panes. they all had to be replaced. Fire was caused by high winds downing power lines.
In 2007 fire again. we both evacuated when credit card sized pieces of ash started falling. We ended up getting a hotel room with a deck and we sat there and watched fire consume a 15 million dollar house we had done in 90s. Owners barely escaped. It was gone in about 5 minutes. Fire was caused by mother and teen age son having a woodsy fire fire behind their house on 4rth of July in an old stump. wind revived in a couple days later...

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Courtland (Jan 11, 2022)

Wow pretty amazing how fast it is!


----------



## Courtland (Jan 12, 2022)

Ok y’all I got a lathe. The guys at local store wanted to help me out and this is the one they could give me best deal on so I went for it! Trying something new. Really nice first impressions that’s for sure. I scratched it getting it put together but will be plenty dirty here soon!

Reactions: Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Courtland (Jan 13, 2022)

Courtland said:


> Ok y’all I got a lathe. The guys at local store wanted to help me out and this is the one they could give me best deal on so I went for it! Trying something new. Really nice first impressions that’s for sure. I scratched it getting it put together but will be plenty dirty here soon!

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 10


----------



## TimR (Jan 13, 2022)

Very cool, love that 100th Anniversary paint scheme.


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 13, 2022)

You are going really enjoy that c model. It’s a great machine.


----------



## djg (Jan 13, 2022)

Curious, did the fire start in the shop?


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 13, 2022)

djg said:


> Curious, did the fire start in the shop?


no- wildfire- high winds-took a lot of houses.


----------



## djg (Jan 13, 2022)

I meant the OPs fire.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 13, 2022)

djg said:


> I meant the OPs fire.


Yep- we both are








Investigators search for clues about origin of Colorado fire: 'It’s really obvious where that fire started'


Authorities in Colorado were searching for more answers Monday as they investigate what caused the destructive fire that scorched scores of homes.



www.usatoday.com


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 13, 2022)

Wildfire too


----------



## RobS (Jan 26, 2022)

Courtland, what a shame. I can't imagine what you're going through. Last August/September we had to evacuate the Caldor Fire 2-1/2 weeks, but had a home to return to. Too many friends and acquaintances had nothing to return to. Stay strong!


----------



## Trob115 (Feb 3, 2022)

Courtland, just now seeing this. I am sorry to hear about the loss of your home. Very thankful you and your family were able to escape safely. Prayers for your next steps in securing a new home.


----------

